# Video erstellen (AVI)



## spyboot (10. Dez 2008)

Ich habe eigentlich nur eine kurze simple Frage: Ist es möglich in Java ein Video (am besten im avi format) aus mehreren Bildern zu erstellen?

Ich hab ne weile gegoogelt aber nichts gefunden.
Ich wäre sehr dankbar wenn sich jemand die Zeit nimmt und mir antwortet.


----------



## spyboot (16. Dez 2008)

Kann ich daraus schließen dess es nicht möglich ist?


----------



## Wolfgang Lenhard (16. Dez 2008)

Google ist Dein Freund: avi java generate
Erster Treffer: http://forums.sun.com/thread.jspa?forumID=28&threadID=514583


----------



## spyboot (17. Dez 2008)

Danke für die Antwort  hatte es halt mit anderen Suchbegriffen probiert.


----------

